# Whose Eggs are These, I'm Clueless



## KingPiccolo SB (Oct 12, 2012)

I woke up this morning to find these eggs stuck to the glass of my 20 gallon tall tank, but i have no idea what they could be eggs from. In the tank i have:

2 Silver Mollies
20+ Jacobfreibergi Fry
3 Black Kuhli Loaches
1 Green Cory Catfish
2 Panda Garra Juvies

There are no snails or shrimp in the tank, i haven't added any of these fish recently. The most recent addition to the tank was the tiny Panda Garra about a month ago. Any help would be appreciated. I'm stumped.




























The last pic is used to show how small the Panda Garra is if you were thinking it may be them. The are a little more than 1/2 inch.


----------



## Mr Chromedome (Feb 12, 2013)

Corydoras eggs. Females will occasionally lay eggs without a male, though they will not hatch.


----------

